# Newark Autumn Fair 2011



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Is anybody going to the Autumn Fair at Newark this year (2011).

I see there was a rally last year but can't find one listed for this.

Mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

madontour said:


> Is anybody going to the Autumn Fair at Newark this year (2011).
> 
> I see there was a rally last year but can't find one listed for this.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike

As of the moment we have no marshal available to cover the Autumn Fair sorry.

If one becomes available it will be listed in the rally section.

Why not come to the New Summer Fair at Shrewsbury

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi madontour

We have decided not to have a rally at the show this year, we did have one last year but we didn't have many attendees and those that did go weren't very impressed with the show. :?: :?:

Due to the increasing number of shows it is difficult to get marshals to cover them all and at the moment we have no member of staff available to marshal a rally at that show. Sorry.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the updates. We're going to Newark 'coz it fits in with our autumn schedule. I just hoped I could say 'hello' while there. 

I am sure we'll see you somewhere.

Mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Good news folks scottie has kindly offered to marshal at Newark in September so we do now have a rally there  get adding your name to the rally listy


Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

Any one interested in this rally before I book my annual leave to attend this rally.
scottie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

bump :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

scottie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any one interested in this rally before I book my annual leave to attend this rally.
> scottie


bump :wink:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hi all


Just as a reminder :


£35 if pre booked before 30th June 2011 for MHF members so book early folks

we will be away so not many more reminders.

scottie.

:smilecolros:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Can't believe it's just George and Jim going to this rally so far - what on earth have you two been up to to scare people off :lol:  

Come on folks, get yer names down - I was at their Spring Fair last year and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

scottie said:


> hi all
> 
> Just as a reminder :
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all

Just a reminder that you can still book for this rally but it will cost £40. now as the reduced rate has expired,there must be more than 4 of us up this neck of the woods.
come on now lets see some more names please.

scottie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

We still have loads of spaces for 

The UK Motorhome & Caravan Autumn Fair,
Newark Showground Show Rally

there are spaces for 40 vans,there are only 4 on the list come on more names please,

it is not worth us using 2 days of our holidays to marshal this rally for this few vans.

thanks for now

George


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Hi, we are going to the show ( I started this thread) and we will join the rally. I'll do all the website stuff when I get a proper internet connection. 

Mike


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

madontour said:


> Hi, we are going to the show ( I started this thread) and we will join the rally. I'll do all the website stuff when I get a proper internet connection.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike

Thanks,we just need a few / lot more.

George

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

All done! rally joined and confirmed.

mike


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Mike 

Thanks,we just need a few / lot more please.

George 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on you lot we really need at least 20 well 15 would do to make it look like a rally :roll: George & Angie are having to give up some of there holiday days to marshal so can we have a few more of you bobbing to Newark.

We won the cup at Shrewsbury for the biggest club turn out at this rate we might get a wooden spoon for the least  :lol: 


MORE ATTENDEES NEEDED PLEASE




Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Oh come on you lot we really need at least 20 well 15 would do to make it look like a rally :roll: George & Angie are having to give up some of there holiday days to marshal so can we have a few more of you bobbing to Newark.
> 
> We won the cup at Shrewsbury for the biggest club turn out at this rate we might get a wooden spoon for the least  :lol:
> 
> ...


OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can see a BIG Wooden Spoon coming our way,Is there any life out there.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

Just another reminder that advanced booking closes on 26/8/11
that is now less than 3 weeks,anymore comming along.

George :roll:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
I cant understand this,The Northerns complain nothing up north of the M25,but here we have 2 local'ish shows,and a very poor turn out.

This show has 5+me booked and only 3 of confirmed.

closing date in less than 2 weeks.11 days to be exact,

thanks for looking.

George


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

June the 30th is the closing date dont miss out 

Places could go fast BOOK TO-DAY :wink: !!!!!!


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Advanced booking closes in 9 days,time to come out from where ever you are all hiding...

George :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

JimM said:


> June the 30th is the closing date dont miss out
> 
> Places could go fast BOOK TO-DAY :wink: !!!!!!


Sorry little bro,you got the date wrong. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Show Rally £40 weekend

Booking Close Date:	26/08/2011

I would say that leaves 8 days to book,I think you are cutting it a

weeeeeee bit close.

George


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

scottie said:


> JimM said:
> 
> 
> > June the 30th is the closing date dont miss out
> ...


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Advanced bookings to cam as a group now close in 6 days.

George. :roll:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Now only 5 days left.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Roll up Roll up Roll up


We still have spaces left at this show,

Lots and Lots of them,
any one else fancy going.

George

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

BOOKING CLOSES IN 3 DAYS. :roll:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Now only 2 days left.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
This is your last chance,so book now before there is no space for you,       
This is the last day for pre booking.
MHF will have the poorist showig it has ever had at a rally.

Only 4 of us.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

last chance this morning to book for this rally :roll:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)




----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Fear not it is


FIVE :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hi campers
now 5

jesport still to confirm


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

last bump


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Can I come, Please ?*

Been away with GoldWing Club to Anglesey, now think I can manage the Newark rally. Understand all pre-booked discounts gone, but am prepared to pay at the gate, as we did for Malvern.
Tell me more as to what to do please. Pete


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Can I come, Please ?*



WingPete said:


> Been away with GoldWing Club to Anglesey, now think I can manage the Newark rally. Understand all pre-booked discounts gone, but am prepared to pay at the gate, as we did for Malvern.
> Tell me more as to what to do please. Pete


Hi
You could try and phone them a phone They might still might let you camp with the group,but you would need to try first thing in the morning.
if not come over and see the smallest group there.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Well will be there...
Look on the bright side!!
Should be nice & cosy.
A round will be cheap.
We will only need one BBQ between us.
If it's raining we could all get under the same awning.
We will have plenty of space.
Have a better chance of winning a raffle prize.... (If there is one?)

Also note that we have just come back from the Newark Showground (C&CC NFOL) None of the elsan points had water taps near to clean your cassettes, so take a container for water to do this, just in case.

See you Friday (Will will be coming down on Thurs Night & I guess find somewhere outside to kip for the night) Any Idea's?

The Boomba's


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Booked*

Managed to get booked in so will be looking out for those friends I have yet to meet.
PS. Mentioned lack of water for washing toilet cassettes and told there is water at every one !


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
I thought they might of booked even at this late stage,good job it was not warners,
see you there.
George


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Booked*



WingPete said:


> Managed to get booked in so will be looking out for those friends I have yet to meet.
> PS. Mentioned lack of water for washing toilet cassettes and told there is water at every one !


That's good to hear. I guess that's it because it is being run by a different events group to last week. 
See you all soon

The Boomba's


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

The Elsan points in the showground all have a tap. 

However, during the Feast Of Lanterns rally, the CCC provided several temporary containers for emptying toilet cassettes which did not have taps available. 

My guess is (having attended Event Developments' Spring Fair) that only the Elsans inside the showground will be available this weekend.

Mike


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

The Boombas wrote "See you Friday (Will will be coming down on Thurs Night & I guess find somewhere outside to kip for the night) Any Idea's? "

If you arrive late and are up reasonably early it's possible to overnight on the access road to the air museum, just outside the showground.

Alternatively, there is the camp site at Milestone which is quite close. It is listed as a caravan club site but is privately run. If you tell them your are arriving in the evening and will be leaving early they'll let you pitch up on their "late arrivals" area for a reduced fee. try http://www.milestonepark.co.uk/

hope that helps

Mike


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I think your right Mike.
We were pitched outside of the main gates (Right in the far corner next to the A1... Lovely!!) and none of the containers had water. However I'm sure that they will not be using this area for campers this time.

As for Thurs night I'll try the slip road by the museum, as I don't suppose they will let me in until Friday morning no matter how early I arrive.

Boomba's


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Rally Sign*

Is there a special rally sign to be downloaded, as for the Malvern Show, just to identify us to the rest of the world. ?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Rally Sign*



WingPete said:


> Is there a special rally sign to be downloaded, as for the Malvern Show, just to identify us to the rest of the world. ?


Hi

Here is a link to the download of the Window Poster for use at rallies:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=5&lid=214&type=url#get

It's a word document so you can just type in your own names.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Rally Sign*



clianthus said:


> WingPete said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a special rally sign to be downloaded, as for the Malvern Show, just to identify us to the rest of the world. ?
> ...


Thanks Jen.

I will be there for the gates opening and will be flying the MHF flag
if you need to contact me there my mobile for the show is

07727729582

George


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Well here I sit all alone on the air musiem road billy no mates at least I got a prime spot just been looked over by them in the field but they did not invite us in oh well just have to wait until morning


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

He he. and here we sit all set up with flags flying and lights flashing.
Nice pitch. Yours is sat empty just waiting for you.
See you in the morning. Don't make too much noise in the morning as were all going to have a lay in after such a heavy night. lol

Boomba,s


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Good Morning Campers

We are camped on the 3rd left past the Cedric ford pavilion,Avenue M. 

The flags are flying as a guide,traders setting up at the mo ,bit of a shock to the old system,no long lie,there is a water point on the pitch,but,I would suggest you fill up at the water point near the red gate when you are arrive,see you soon.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Good Evening all

The weather here is hot and sunny,sorry Angie, all our group are in "6"
so tomorrow of to the show.


George


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

It's sunny here now, and PEACEFUL


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Campers that were at Newark Rally

Thank you all for makeing it a very easy rally for me,all in on day 1,
good weather good company,shame about Sunday morning rain.
Sorry I had to leave you on sunday but you were in good hands.
Thanks again
George


----------

